# Richland, MI *Beauty* OS 5 YO B/T F Has Till 9/27



## LuvourGSDs

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Richland, MI | URGENT - 9/27

This dog only has until 9-27 to find a home. If interested, please don't delay and contact us right away by filling out an application. 

Molly is a 5 year old German Shepherd, spayed, housetrained, good with kids, has lived with a cat successfully, lives peacefully with a neutered Doberman. She is good with "some" dogs, wants to be the alpha. 

She has not been on heartworm this year but can be tested prior to adoption. She weighs approximately 75 lbs, is healthy, and she is "safe" in a fenced yard. (she does not dig under or try to jump over). She can sit, lay down and roll over. 

The family has added a newborn child and can no longer meet Molly's needs for 

*URGENT - 9/27's Contact Info*



*Richland Animal Rescue & Equine Shelter*, Richland, MI 

Phone: Please use email
Email Richland Animal Rescue & Equine Shelter
See more pets from Richland Animal Rescue & Equine Shelter
For more information, visit Richland Animal Rescue & Equine Shelter's Web site.


----------



## Narny

Makes me so sad. I wish more people knew what it meant to turn your dog over to a shelter.


----------



## onyx'girl

I've never heard of this "shelter" and wonder if it is a rescue or not...why would Beauty be urgent if she was in a rescue? Makes no sense to me??


----------



## LuvourGSDs

onyx'girl said:


> I've never heard of this "shelter" and wonder if it is a rescue or not...why would Beauty be urgent if she was in a rescue? Makes no sense to me??


Exactly, what I thought when posting............. Not sure what's up !


----------



## Narny

Ah I went and looked... I think it a situ were the dog is still with his/her owner and will be surrendered on the 27th.... heres what their site says...

Home to Home​



 * Home to Home Adoptions​  




Richland Animal Rescue & Equine Shelter has helped countless owners facing hard times and their pets - still in homes - connect to new families looking to adopt. 
 
This service is strictly offered as a CONNECTION ONLY and the pets are not "our" animals. Our volunteers simply help both parties with the application and interview process to ensure a possible good fit for the pet.
 
Home to Home adoptions work and keep adoptable pets from being needlessly surrendered to shelters and therefore saves lives...of the immediate pet and one in the shelter that will have a kennel space - to hopefully find a home in time there.

OWNERS are expected to be and are responsible for being completely honest with the condition and temperament of the pet they are offering for adoption from their home, to provide current and complete medical records, and to allow the animal to be returned to them if the adoption is not a good fit.

ADOPTERS are to be sure to obtain medical records from the home surrendering the pet for adoption and/or the veterinary clinic directly (prior to the adoption), responsibly interview the owner about the pet being offered, meet the current owner and animal to feel comfortable with the pet they are adopting directly from the home. 

Richland Animal Rescue is only the "connection" to the two parties and offers assistance in helping both parties find each other...connecting potential homes to pets that are likely a good match based upon what is known from both parties. 

All pets within this service must be spayed or neutered, with proof provided to RARES upon request. 

Home to Home pet adoptions are independent of RARES adoptable pets (some pets may have some medical needs, may not be micro-chipped, etc), parties using this service are to use our Home to Home adoption agreement found on the  Forms & Pubs page.
  


 
See more information on surrendering a pet @ "Animal Intake"


​*​


----------



## LuvourGSDs

Glad you cleared that up. Opps, sorry then, I took it as she only had till 9/27 & then PTS.  I guess I need to start clicking on sites & read with a fine tooth comb !


----------



## onyx'girl

Well, the way the "rescue" makes it sound, that yes she is urgent...What happens to her after the 27th? Will she be surrendered to the local AC for euth if she isn't adopted there? Still sounds odd, I know they are playing the middleman, but should work with the GSDMI or other rescues if they can't help place her. Hope she finds a forever home!


----------



## Anja1Blue

I just love the "dog has to go to make way for the baby" line - my neighborhood is full of young families with dogs and babies, all happily coexisting. Large BUMP for Molly, turned out after 5 years of loyalty and love for her family. Must say I've never heard of this type of liaison service before......
____________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor gSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## LuvourGSDs

Can I ask, why moved ? Anyone call to get the scoop ? Is she urgent ?


----------



## Anja1Blue

LuvourGSDs said:


> Can I ask, why moved ? Anyone call to get the scoop ? Is she urgent ?


Well..... she isn't in a kill shelter -yet. But if she only has until the 27th I'd say that's pretty urgent....
________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## katieliz

i know someone who is looking for a female shepherd. will follow-up and post again.


----------



## katieliz

having trouble reaching the potential adopter. will post again when i have more info.


----------



## katieliz

have still not received a return call from the potential adopter. if anyone else is working for this girl that would be good, since i don't know when/if i will hear back. i e-mailed to let someone know there were people working for her.


----------



## KZoppa

she sounds sooooo much like my Zena! I wish i could. massive bump for her. Good luck sweet lady!


----------



## vat

I just do not get it, if you know you can not handle a dog and a kid then why get a dog. You know that someday you will have kids if that is what you want.

Bump...I hope this girl gets a good home.


----------



## katieliz

finally heard from the potential adopter, she's interested...but now i can't get any response from richland to my e-mails. kinda frustrating.


----------



## onyx'girl

Here is a phone #
If you have read the above information, our phone number is 269.671.5257.
_(thank you for your kind consideration of our volunteers)_​


----------



## onyx'girl

I just got off the phone with the rescue, two excellent applications are in on this girl, hopefully one will work out. They have a visit set up today for the first one.
Katieliz, still give them a call if your person is interested. They go by applications and the order they are put in thru their website.
The owner was going to take the dog Monday to the AC shelter if she wasn't placed by then.  They talked her into waiting another week if they can't get a good home match.

There are two male GSD's in the Muskegon shelter this rescue is trying to work on helping as well, so maybe one of them will be good for your interested party?


----------



## katieliz

thanks jane i got an e-mail from the richland people, sounds like this girl's covered. my potential adopter is looking for a female, but i'll check out the muskegon boys, thanks!


----------



## katieliz

i've received an e-mail to my personal account that molly had some difficulties with a cat in her current (new) home, and is now in boarding, money for that is running out, and this poor girl is in dire straits once again. the adopter i had in mind earlier does not have a fenced yard and got a bit standoff-ish about the home visit and i don't think this is a viable option for molly. 

so molly needs help again right away.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

But not in a kill shelter - at this time? So not in immediate danger of PTS or???? This stinks.


----------



## Anja1Blue

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> But not in a kill shelter - at this time? So not in immediate danger of PTS or???? This stinks.


I couldn't agree more. Why on earth would you adopt a dog before figuring out whether or not it was going to get along with a cat? None of my dogs has been cat friendly, but when we had both we checked this out ahead of time before permanently bringing the dog into the home - then just kept them separate. Poor Molly, she must be so confused.......
_________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## katieliz

from my personal experiences in rescue, i've learned that a dog's behavior can change in different ways at different times as they go from situation to situation. i also experienced a dog who was kenneled in such a way at the shelter that no one became aware that he was horribly dog aggressive. and sometimes someone might just make a mistake in judgement about a potential adoption situation because they so want to save a dog's life. 

i do not personally know the people from this michian rescue. as i understand it from the e-mail correspondence i've had with them...molly has been in boarding two weeks and is deteriorating in the kennel situation. money for boarding is running out this week. it sounds as tho they are doing everything they can with the resources they have. i was contacted because i'd had the potential adopter earlier in the thread...in the meantime i've learned this person has no fence and is iffy and uncomfortable with a home visit...which makes any further travel down that road a no-go for me. 

rescue is so difficult and draining and even tho all the opinions and judgements are in one way or another justifiable, i'm thinking the energy might be better spent trying to conjure up some help for molly because although she does not fit the criteria to be listed in the urgent section, her situation is most certainly urgent. 

unfortunately i am in he midst of some difficult situations with my own family and dogs and cannot be of as much help here as i'd like to be, but i do have some ideas that, as soon as i have a moment to spare, i'll pursue. i've asked for more details and more pictures of molly and will share all info here.


----------



## vat

Poor Molly. Instead of kenneling her why can't they keep her in home and just keep her and the cat apart until they can find her a new home. It is so unfair to her at this point!


----------



## katieliz

i have not had any luck in finding a family (or a rescue with open foster), for molly so far. i've not heard anything further about her via pm or private e-mail.


----------



## LuvourGSDs

EXTREMELY URGENT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Richland, MI | EXTREMELY URGENT.

Someone needs to find out what's going on with her ASAP plz. I ran across this PF post again tonight & they have her marked as this.

I feel she NEEDS to be moved to urgent board.

:help: :help: :help: :help: :help: :help:


----------



## Anja1Blue

BUMP again for Molly :bump::bump: - sounds like time is running out!
_________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## LuvourGSDs

BUMP :help: :help:


----------



## doreenf

bump


----------



## katieliz

doreen, any chance you can contact the richland people and see if this dog is still in boarding, if she has been turned in to a shelter, or if she has possibly gone to the bridge?


----------



## doreenf

Since there is no phone # I emailed them. Do you have somewhere where she could go?


----------



## onyx'girl

Doreen, this is one of the volunteers phone #'s
269.671.5257 I tried last night but didn't get thru. I was trying to talk my sister into looking into her, but the cat thing has her hesitating.


----------



## doreenf

I just recieved an email that she is still avaible


----------



## doreenf

Jane
She sounds like a nice girl, and if she has lived with a cat in her previous home she can probably be trained.


----------



## onyx'girl

I know, thats what I told my sister. I think she wants a pup, she just had to put down her senior girl and has a 3 yr old male. I'm surprised Molly hasn't been placed by now!


----------



## LuvourGSDs

Ok, if this lady that took in a brother to my female at a later time in life after he lost his 3rd home after killing a cat & now lives with her 2 cats pecefully, I'm I firm believer that they can be trained, takes time I'm sure. 

Her time is running out.


----------



## LuvourGSDs

BUMP :help: :help:


----------



## katieliz

i've not been able to find a forever family for this girl, but my time to devote to that has been very limited. there are so many and resources everywhere are stretched so thin.


----------



## Anja1Blue

katieliz said:


> i've not been able to find a forever family for this girl, but my time to devote to that has been very limited. there are so many and resources everywhere are stretched so thin.


You always do your best katieliz, you are a real friend to these guys - thank you! We should all win Powerball and not have to worry about resources......bump again for Molly, running out of time....
_______________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## katieliz

i am trying to reach the rescue/shelter who is listing this girl on petfinder.


----------



## LuvourGSDs

Bump :help:


----------



## katieliz

although her petfinder listing is still active, i really wonder if this girl still needs rescue, since i've not had a return call from the volunteer's phone number listed. i also notice it says "lost-found" in the heading of her petfinder listing. i have no idea what that means.


----------



## onyx'girl

I wonder about this rescue...they really are only crossposting information for adoption. I tried to talk my sister into checking her out last night at our TG gathering. BUT she isn't as passionate as I would be, so I dropped it.
If the "rescue" aren't actively trying to place her, or cross-posting her with the MIGSD rescue, it gives me cause to wonder the motives of the rescue. I hope Molly is safe and no longer in a kennel environment. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## katieliz

me too jane, me too...ditto everything you said.


----------

